# Try the Blue Background



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Was fishing with Get Fish and liked the blue screen background on his LCX38HD so decided to try it yesterday. Much easier to read under all conditions and with Polarized sunglasses. Also better definition on bottom detail.


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Shortdrift said:


> Was fishing with Get Fish and liked the blue screen background on his LCX38HD so decided to try it yesterday. Much easier to read under all conditions and with Polarized sunglasses. Also better definition on bottom detail.




I run the blue always. Seems the detail just jumps off the screen.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

If you run the blue background, what color are the fish? On my LMS334 the softer targets (fish) are usually blue. Does that change when you change the background?

Brian


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Ron try the night vision if you haven't already, I play around with the different settings on my 38 all the time, pretty neat seeing how it changes the "look" of what the sonar picture tells us.


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

triton175 said:


> If you run the blue background, what color are the fish? On my LMS334 the softer targets (fish) are usually blue. Does that change when you change the background?
> 
> Brian


Yellow-orangy kinda


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

I like the blue also. Yellow bottom, red fish.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the tip Ron. Tried the blue background today and the perch just lit up. That yellow/orange/red against the blue background really stood out. Could even see the screen well in bright sunshine with polarized glasses on.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Is there a blue background option on Lowrance 522?


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

boss302 - Yes there is.
Start with the unit set to the Sonar page
Hit Menu
Select - Sonar Features
Select - Sonar Chart Mode
Select - Blue Background

That should do it.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks, I'll try it next time out. Still learning the basics with this unit.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Don't eat the brown acid.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Don't eat the brown acid.


thats funny as hell! some will get it and some will go


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

wave warrior said:


> thats funny as hell! some will get it and some will go


I went


----------

